# Impromptu Father's Day Herf



## chopperny (Aug 14, 2007)

OK, so we were a day early, but it seemed like a good time! A herf broke out today at the birthday party for one of my friend's son. We lucked out with a large break in the thunderstorms and took advantage of the lack of much wind. My buddy Chris in the background of pic 2 bet me a dollar (under the overly small astray) that I couldn't get the ash to hold all the way to the band on the Opus X Super Beli that I was smoking... I showed him how strong the ash was (pic 1). I stood it up with the ash at the band, but it fell over just before I could snap the pic.  A fun time was had by all with our tasty treats. :dribble:

[moral] You never know where a herf will break out!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice ash!!!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Opus kicks Ash


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice! Sounds like a good time!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very nice ash!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Very nice!!! Good times over there!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> Opus kicks Ash


 I like that one Harvey. You might need to contact the Fuentes to let them know their new slogan!:lol:


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Great Pictures


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice. sweet ash


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

That's a sweet pic or two there Troy! Love that Opus 

CD


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Chopper, I never thought I'd say this to you, but, That's one nice ash there baby!! :lol:


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks like a good time..........


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Happy Father's Day! Isn't every day Father's Day? It should be!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

doblemaduro said:


> Happy Father's Day! Isn't every day Father's Day? It should be!


You bet your ash!!!!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

sweet ash. even sweeter smoke!


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

Good stuff!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Never know when a herf may happen  But now you going to have to make me show my ash from yesterday LOL


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

sweet ash. thx for the n0rp


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great cigar!! Nice ash pictures!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pics!


----------

